

Self-serve Linode Resizes - mahmud
http://blog.linode.com/2009/09/09/self-serve-linode-resizes/

======
mahmud
My favorite VPS host just got _favoriter_. There is nothing in my credit card
statement that I am more satisfied with than my linode subscription.

